# Tirare i remi in barca



## arceri

Salve a tutti.
Quando una persona, per svariate ragioni ( età, condizioni fisiche,etc.) è costretta ad abbandonare una attività che ama molto  (fare sport, viaggiare ed altro), in italiano diciamo "tirare i remi in barca ". Come posso esprimere lo stesso concetto in inglese?
Grazie per l'aiuto.
arceri


----------



## acquolina

give up making sport, travelling?


----------



## Crisidelm

Veramente in quel caso io uso dire "appendere (attrezzo del proprio sport/mestiere) al chiodo".
"Tirare i rem in barca" per me è disinteressarsi di qualcosa ad un certo punto, e lasciare che le cose si evolvano da sé, senza parteciparvi più direttamente.


----------



## Joan bolets

* D*oes anybody have an idea of how one can render the sentence 'tirare i remi in barca' in *E*nglish...which means 'to slow down on what one was doing or stop it altogheter, usually referring to a previous effort of not physical nature'...


----------



## pandinorombante

I'd add that the Italian sentence also gives the following idea: taking advantage of what has been done before.. "tirare i remi in barca" after the previous efforts and now exploiting their benefits, without putting more offerts any longer.. This idea comes from the literal meaning of this expression: you row a lot and once you are tired, you stop rowing and you take advantage of the previous push effects letting the boat flow.. 

Example:

"Ho lavorato tantissimo all'inizio della settimana, ora sfrutto il lavoro fatto e in questa seconda parte della settimana tiro i remi in barca"


----------



## Murphy

Maybe "to hang up one's boots".


----------



## RobertdiLondra

Joan bolets said:


> Perchè nessuno ha mai risposto a questo post?
> 
> does anybody have an idea of how one can render the sentence 'tirare i remi in barca' in english...which means 'to slow down on what one was doing or stop it altogheter, usually referring to a previous effort of not physical nature'...


 
Sorry it has been a busy day ! In England if you give up doing something particularly a sport we would say "I've hung up my boots". It is normally because of age however rather than any other cause.


----------



## Joan bolets

I'd say that the expression 'To hang up one's boots' corresponds to the italian 'Appendere le scarpe al chiodo', which, as you were saying, relates more to the idea of one's coming of age...which is not exactly the same nuance of 'tirare i remi in barca'...


----------



## arceri

Grazie a tutti per le risposte che ormai non mi aspettavo più. Comunque mi pare che nessuno abbia rsposto alla mia domanda:come si dice in inglese? Esiste un modo corrispondente di esprimere la frase in inglese? Penso che occorrerebbe l'intervento di un madre lingua.


----------



## Murphy

arceri said:


> Penso che occorrerebbe l'intervento di un madre lingua.


Hanno già risposto due madrelingua

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente, che corrisponde più con la spiegazione data da Crisidelm, è "to go with the flow".


----------



## pandinorombante

I guess Arceri meant a native speaker who could try to figure out an equivalent expression to the Italian "tirare i remi in barca"... but unfortunately I'm afraid it doesn't exist, since "to go with the flow" doesn't sound like a fixed phrase!  Am I wrong, Murphy?


----------



## arceri

Grazie a tutti!
Murphy, scusa ma non avevo letto i due interventi madrelingua


----------



## Murphy

pandinorombante said:


> ... but unfortunately I'm afraid it doesn't exist, since "to go with the flow" doesn't sound like a fixed phrase!  Am I wrong, Murphy?


Actually, it's a very well-used expression, although admittedly it's quite colloquial.


----------



## RobertdiLondra

pandinorombante said:


> I guess Arceri meant a native speaker who could try to figure out an equivalent expression to the Italian "tirare i remi in barca"... but unfortunately I'm afraid it doesn't exist, since "to go with the flow" doesn't sound like a fixed phrase!  Am I wrong, Murphy?


 
This is exactly correct. In the example you gave "Ho lavorato tantissimo all'inizio della settimana, ora sfrutto il lavoro fatto e in questa seconda parte della settimana tiro i remi in barca" we would say "I rest on my laurels" which is different from "tirare i remi in barca"... 

The closest to "tirare i remi in barca"... is to hang up your boots but this is not exactly the same.

I will sleep on this and reply tomorrow if I think of anything


----------



## underhouse

Secondo Garzanti:

_tirare i remi in barca_, (_fig._) to give up (_o_ to back down _o_ to step down).


----------



## pandinorombante

RobertdiLondra said:


> This is exactly correct. In the example you gave "Ho lavorato tantissimo all'inizio della settimana, ora sfrutto il lavoro fatto e in questa seconda parte della settimana tiro i remi in barca" we would say "I rest on my laurels" which is different from "tirare i remi in barca"...
> 
> The closest to "tirare i remi in barca"... is to hang up your boots but this is not exactly the same.
> 
> I will sleep on this and reply tomorrow if I think of anything


 
Thanks, Robert!

I think we have to go for "give up" as underhouse suggested, being aware there's no idiomatic expression like in Italian! 

Ps: "to rest on one's laurels" is equivalent to "riposare sugli allori", it's translated literally!


----------



## RobertdiLondra

arceri said:


> Salve a tutti.
> Quando una persona, per svariate ragioni ( età, condizioni fisiche,etc.) è costretta ad abbandonare una attività che ama molto (fare sport, viaggiare ed altro), in italiano diciamo "tirare i remi in barca ". Come posso esprimere lo stesso concetto in inglese?
> Grazie per l'aiuto.
> arceri


 
When someone for whatever reason (age, physical condition etc ) is required to give up an activity which they love doing (sport, travel etc) in Italian we say "put the oars in the boat". How do you say that in English ? Thanks for your help ! mmm this is hard 

Well I have slept on this and I still could not think of an exact equivalent. Due to age if we stop playing sport or retire from work we say "*I will hang up my boots*". Joan explains this is the same as 'Appendere le scarpe al chiodo'.

Of the previous suggestions : When we avoid arguments and let others take decisions we use "_to go with the flow_". If we sit back on work already done we "_rest on our laurels_". In terms of work we could also use "_to take the foot off the gas_" or "_ease off_" or "_take the pressure off_" but none of these equal Tirare i remi in barca as they do not indicate you are stopping.

Adding to Underhouse's comment I can _*give up*_ sport or work and *back down* from the responsibility of helping. I would *step down* from a job or role to allow someone else to do it. The only other phrases I can think of are "*to take a rest"* or *"take it easy*". 

However here is the best I can come up with .... Tirare i remi in barca = *to give it a rest*. I want to play football but my wife has told me to give it a rest now. I want to continue to travel but my body tells me to give it a rest for good. You can even argue with your wife and she will tell you to give it a rest !


----------



## You little ripper!

Oxford paravia translates it as *throw in the towel,* which would fit *arceri'*s explanation of the expression.

*Take it slowly* is another that might fit with *Pan*'s definition.


----------



## Ranocchietta

RobertdiLondra said:


> In terms of work we could also use "_to take the foot off the gas_" or "_ease off_" or "_take the pressure off_" but none of these equal Tirare i remi in barca as they do not indicate you are stopping.


 
Dear RobertdiLondra, actually you got it! To take the foot off the gas seems perfect to me, indeed the sense of the expression does not imply stopping at all, but only to rest for a little bit and take advantage of the previous effort.
I don't think that the other proposals are as good:
"Hang the boots" is not suitable because it means that you abandon an activity; "give it a rest", especially in the examples you provided, would be better translated as "prendersi una pausa".
Anyway, I think the best explanation of the sentence is the one provided by pandino, and this raises another question: why would you use to rest on one's laurels in the example of hard working only in the first part of the week? The literal translation in Italian (riposare sugli allori) would better fit the case of a big expert of something that is still considered an authority in his field and interviewed even after a long time he stopped working/researching in the matter he once was an expert of. Is this a false friend?


----------



## pandinorombante

Ranocchietta's post made me think.. I guess my example was not that suitable, since it can interpreted as "to rest on one's laurels".. but the explanation I gave about the literal meaning of the sentence "tirare i remi in barca" expresses it quite well, IMHO.
On the other hand I don't agree completely with Ranocchietta about "to take the foot off the gas", since it seems to me something like "alzare il piede dall'acceleratore"... similar expression to "tirare i remi in barca" but without the same nuance. Neither does "to take the pressure off" which is even more far from the meaning of the Italian phrase.
I still think there's no equivalent expression in English, but let's try to go on brainstorming.. we can still give rise to new ideas!


----------



## RobertdiLondra

pandinorombante said:


> Ranocchietta's post made me think.. I guess my example was not that suitable, since it can interpreted as "to rest on one's laurels".. but the explanation I gave about the literal meaning of the sentence "tirare i remi in barca" expresses it quite well, IMHO.
> On the other hand I don't agree completely with Ranocchietta about "to take the foot off the gas", since it seems to me something like "alzare il piede dall'acceleratore"... similar expression to "tirare i remi in barca" but without the same nuance. Neither does "to take the pressure off" which is even more far from the meaning of the Italian phrase.
> I still think there's no equivalent expression in English, but let's try to go on brainstorming.. we can still give rise to new ideas!


 
The nuance is lost on me  Can you help me understand it better ? Does the phrase mean the is an obligation to give up something or that you are taking it easy and just can't be bothered any more ? If the latter it could be "to take time out" is acceptable. This may continue a while yet ....?


----------



## Zenof

RobertdiLondra said:


> The nuance is lost on me  Can you help me understand it better ? Does the phrase mean the is an obligation to give up something or that you are taking it easy and just can't be bothered any more ? If the latter it could be "to take time out" is acceptable. This may continue a while yet ....?


 
Hi Robert,
_tirare i remi in barca_, means that whatever you have been doing, from now on you stop doing it. It comes from rowing, when you ship the oars, therefore you stop rowing. But, also, as Pan said, the boat still moves for a while after you stopped rowing.

A: Gigi ha tirato i remi in barca al lavoro.
B: Davvero? E come mai?
A: Sai, va in pensione fra sei mesi e in ufficio non sta più combinando nulla.


I think that _throw in the towel_ is the equivalent of "_gettare la spugna_", and it can't fit because it has a different negative nuance as you are giving up something that it's hopeless, or not worthy anymore.

ex: Ho chiuso il negozio, avevo troppe spese. Non potevo far altro che gettare la spugna.


----------



## pandinorombante

I'll try to rephrase what I wrote in my first post: "tirare i remi in barca" implies taking advantage of what has been done before after previous efforts and consequently exploiting their benefits, without putting new ones (efforts) any longer.. This idea comes from the literal meaning of this expression: you row a lot and once you are tired, you stop using oars and you take advantage of the previous push effects letting the boat flow by itself.. 

"riposare sugli allori" is the closest fixed phrase but as already said it has a slightly different nuance, since it gives the idea that your previous efforts have been successful (from the word "allori"), an idea which doesn't appear in "tirare i remi in barca" which implies "only" a great effort done previously, without being related to the results of those efforts. Indeed, "riposare sugli allori" has already its equivalent in "to rest on one's laurels".

In my humble opinion, there's no obligation to give up something (it's an action you take voluntarily), either no idea to take it easy and even to be bothered any more. 

Hope to be clear, I really can't explain it better..  

Ciao 

Ps: Zenof was really helpful... Thanks!


----------



## Einstein

I felt I had heard the expression "to pull in one's oars" in English, and now on Google I've found a small number of metaphorical uses of the expression. However, the meaning is to go more carefully. For example if someone's income is reduced we say "he'll have to pull in his oars", meaning he'll have to avoid big spending.
This is different from the meaning of the Italian expression as explained in this thread, but as I knew it the meaning was the same as in English. Does anyone else know this other use of "tirare i remi in barca"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> This is different from the meaning of the Italian expression as explained in this thread, but as I knew it the meaning was the same as in English. Does anyone else know this other use of "tirare i remi in barca"?


To me "tirare i remi in barca" fits only in one situation: you realise there's no chance to do more, achieve more or get more and therefore you just decide you don't want to risk or make any further effort an  *settle for what you have already achieved.*


----------



## arceri

Onestamente non pensavo di creare una tale serie di risposte
" Ho lavorato per 50 anni, ho faticato e ho creato una famiglia dando loro la sicurezza. ORA, POSSO FINALMENTE TIRARE I REMI IN BARCA (E pensare un poco a me stesso).

" In tutti questi anni ho molto viaggiato e corso molte avventure. Ora che per lamia età il fisico comincia a risentire delle fatiche, é giunta l'ora di TIRARE I REMI IN BARCA ( e di fare viaggi più tranquilli ).

Quale fra tutte le espressioni che così gentilmente mi avete in tanti fornite può essere la più adatta a queste situazioni?
 Grazie a tutti e viva WR


----------



## Leo57

Everything has been said and it still comes back to oars:
(I still don't know if it means _exactly_ the same!)
rest on my oars

Ciao
Leo


----------



## pandinorombante

arceri said:


> Onestamente non pensavo di creare una tale serie di risposte
> " Ho lavorato per 50 anni, ho faticato e ho creato una famiglia dando loro la sicurezza. ORA, POSSO FINALMENTE TIRARE I REMI IN BARCA (E pensare un poco a me stesso).
> 
> " In tutti questi anni ho molto viaggiato e corso molte avventure. Ora che per lamia età il fisico comincia a risentire delle fatiche, é giunta l'ora di TIRARE I REMI IN BARCA ( e di fare viaggi più tranquilli ).
> 
> Quale fra tutte le espressioni che così gentilmente mi avete in tanti fornite può essere la più adatta a queste situazioni?
> Grazie a tutti e viva WR


 
Cerchiamo di evitare il problema, visto che un vero equivalente inglese dell'espressione "tirare i remi in barca" non l'abbiamo trovato.. per la prima situazione userei "riposare sugli allori" --> "to rest on laurels", per la seconda utilizzerei "appendere le avventure al chiodo" (parafrasando ovviamente il più famoso "appendere le scarpe al chiodo) --> "to hang up adventures on the wall"

I'm aware the latter is a really loose translation, it was just my (poor) try!


----------



## Murphy

arceri said:


> " In tutti questi anni ho molto viaggiato e corso molte avventure. Ora che per lamia età il fisico comincia a risentire delle fatiche, é giunta l'ora di TIRARE I REMI IN BARCA ( e di fare viaggi più tranquilli ).
> 
> Quale fra tutte le espressioni che così gentilmente mi avete in tanti fornite può essere la più adatta a queste situazioni?
> Grazie a tutti e viva WR


 "To hang up your boots" is the perfect idiom in this case.


----------



## FPAO

Hi could someone help me with this expression please?

Credo che in alcuni casi le banche abbiamo un po’ tirato i remi del credito in barca aprendosi a una farraginosità a volte eccessiva nei rapporti con le imprese clienti.

We are talking about the problems companies face because of the financial crisis.

My attempt

I believe that in some cases banks have cut back on credit???? 
I really don't have a clue how to translate it really

hope someone can help

thanks in advance
x


----------



## Pat (√2)

FPAO said:


> Credo che in alcuni casi le banche abbiano *un po’ tirato i remi del credito in barca *aprendosi a una farraginosità a volte eccessiva nei rapporti con le imprese clienti.



Mah... Tutta la frase è un po' strana ("aprendosi a una farraginosità" ).
Visto che poi si parla di "farraginosità", potrebbe significare che le banche non concedono più prestiti alle imprese con la facilità di un tempo, che sono restie a concedere prestiti.
Spero che arrivino altri pareri.


----------



## longplay

Il termine< "farraginosità" (a volte eccessiva)> sta per "complicazioni (a volte eccessive)" (documentazione, richiesta di maggiori garanzie...).
Tirare i remi in barca può essere "slow down their credit activity".
L' interpretazione di V2 è corretta.


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> To me "tirare i remi in barca" fits only in one situation: you realise there's no chance to do more, achieve more or get more and therefore you just decide you don't want to risk or make any further effort an  *settle for what you have already achieved.*



I agree with this explanation and would only add that it should include not only situations where you realize / feel there's no chance to do more, achieve more or get more but also cases where you would have such opportunities but are not willing to take them.
For example yesterday I came across this title from an article on the Champions League match between Juventus and Atletico Madrid: “Atletico tira i remi in barca, la Juve va agli ottavi”. Basically, it means that Atletico just settled for a draw because they could even afford to lose and still advance to the knockout stage of the Champions League.
However, after reading this thread I don’t think we can work out a universal translation for _tirare i remi in barca_, but also think that, despite not being a literal translation, _settle for … _(to be completed), pretty much conveys the idea of not wanting to put any additional efforts into something because you are either happy as things are or have no incentives to change the status quo.

P.S. let me also say that _tirare i remi in barca_ is misused in post 30, besides this being an example of a poorly written sentence.


----------



## ale2008

Despite the saying that Italian people consist of saints, poets, and seamen, _*to pull in one's oars*_ (which is the literal translation) is often misused/misunderstood because people don't know how to use oars in real life.  Tired rowers don't need to pull the oars on board.  That action is needed when a ship berths to a wharf or comes up beside another ship —including ancient naval warfare.  If oars are not pulled in, they break.  No down-turning implied.  It is simply the arrival, time to salvage the resources used for getting there, and get ready to reclaim whatever was the objective of the run.


----------



## kyuchek

*"Tirare i remi in barca"*
Buongiorno a tutti! Anch'io avrei bisogno di tradurre l'espressione "tirare i remi in barca", ma con un'accezione negativa, nel senso di abbandonare qualcosa perché si è persa la volontà. Ho letto tutte le risposte, però vorrei chiedere un parere sulla traduzione che ho fatto, anche perché qui ho una metafora....
Il contesto riguarda una band musicale che fa un tour all'estero. La frase è la seguente: "Tuttavia la Germania ci ha fatto venire una specie di campanello d'allarme, perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca*, invece di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocià incredibile......
La mia traduzione è la seguente: Nevertheless, Germany set alarm bells ringing.. we realized that despite our being like an incredible high-speed boat, *some people would back down *
Può andare secondo voi? 
Grazie mille


----------



## King Crimson

kyuchek said:


> *"Tirare i remi in barca"*
> Buongiorno a tutti! Anch'io avrei bisogno di tradurre l'espressione "tirare i remi in barca", ma con un'accezione negativa, nel senso di abbandonare qualcosa perché si è persa la volontà. Ho letto tutte le risposte, però vorrei chiedere un parere sulla traduzione che ho fatto, anche perché qui ho una metafora....
> Il contesto riguarda una band musicale che fa un tour all'estero. La frase è la seguente: "Tuttavia la Germania ci ha fatto venire una specie di campanello d'allarme, perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca*, invece di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocià incredibile......
> La mia traduzione è la seguente: Nevertheless, Germany set alarm bells ringing.. we realized that despite our being like an incredible high-speed boat, *some people would back down *
> Può andare secondo voi?
> Grazie mille



Scusa, ma si tratta di una frase scritta veramente male e forse di un uso improprio di questa espressione. Prima di tentare una traduzione bisognerebbe capire (e dal contesto che hai fornito io non l'ho capito) cosa voleva dire l'autore...


----------



## kyuchek

King Crimson, concordo con te sul fatto che la frase sia scritta male....non l'ho scritta io. 
Sto traducendo i sottotitoli di un' intervista fatta ad una band musicale, quindi conoscendo un po' la storia del gruppo, ho dedotto che il tirare i remi in barca, sia stato usato nel senso di "remare contro", nel senso di andare contro il successo che la band stava cominciando ad ottenere.  Qualcuno all'interno del gruppo, si stava tirando indietro. Non so se la mia traduzione possa rendere bene l'idea.... *Back down* può dare l'idea di questo?


----------



## theartichoke

I think you're looking for something like "wanted to put on the brakes." "To back down" means to stop insisting on something in the face of pressure from others: _Management backed down on the proposed pay cut after strong opposition from the union_. You could conceivably say that "some people wanted to back up" (like a car going in reverse), but if you've got to keep the boat metaphor, maybe not.

How about ..._even though we were speeding along like a power boat, some people wanted to *cut the motor*_*? *


----------



## kyuchek

Dear TheArtichoke,
thank you so much for your suggestion; in effect, I would like to keep the boat metaphor and since I can't find an equivalent idiomatic expression I think that "to cut the motor" sounds really good to my purpose. Your suggestion has been very helpful and precious to me. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Tellure

kyuchek said:


> "Tuttavia la Germania ci ha fatto venire una specie di campanello d'allarme, perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca*, invece di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocià incredibile......


Riguardo cosa dovrebbero tirare i remi in barca? Cosa è successo in Germania. Scusa, kuycheck, sono d'accordo con King, se non si capisce il motivo per cui dover tirare i remi in barca, è difficile rendere al meglio il concetto in inglese. Comunque, sempre meglio avere più informazioni possibili.

Secondo me sarebbe utile avere anche la frase precedente e quella che segue. Tra l'altro, a me sembra che manchi qualcosa alla frase stessa, così non ha senso, sembra tagliata da te. È così?


----------



## kyuchek

Tellure concordo sul fatto che le frasi possano apparire poco chiare, ma si tratta di frasi pronunciate e trascritte durante un'intervista. Anzi, questi saranno proprio i sottotitoli dell'intervista documentario di questo gruppo, perciò non ho modo di poterli cambiare. Posso postare la frase precedente e quella dopo, ma sono frasi pronunciate dai diversi musicisti della band e senza che vi sia alcuna domanda alle enunciazioni da loro fatte, quindi mi tocca andare ad "intuito". Il contesto in italiano è il seguente: 

_"Nell’estate 2011 abbiamo deciso di far uscire il nostro primo live e l’abbiamo chiamato “....”.
Con l’occasione abbiamo preso, così, la follia di andare in Germania per la nostra prima volta. È stato molto bello rendersi conto che in un posto così lontano da dove suonavamo di solito, eravamo comunque conosciuti e questa cosa c’ha fatto un po’ aprire gli occhi sulla realtà di quel momento lì .Tuttavia la Germania ci ha fatto anche venire una specie di campanello d’allarme, perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca,* *invece, di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile*; e da lì a poco, sarebbero cambiate molte cose._

Tutti i dialoghi hanno un tenore del genere, e ogni frase è pronunciata da un membro diverso della band.


----------



## Fooler

Concordo con King e Tellure. Un mio dubbio riguarderebbe anche sull'accezione negativa dell'espressione _.....perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca*_..... Chi sono queste persone ? dove sta la negatività? e su cosa avrebbero _tirato i remi in barca_ ? O intendevano forse dire che _certe persone remavano contro corrente_ (del loro successo) dato che dopo dicono che _la barca stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile_ ?


----------



## kyuchek

Non c'è alcun riferimento a chi queste persone siano, neanche nelle frasi seguenti. Anzi, i dialoghi successivi dimostrano che la band in seguito ad alcuni cambiamenti gestionali e promozionali, ha cominciato ad avere sempre più successo. Io ho interpretato il "tirare i remi in barca" come un "remare contro corrente" da parte di qualcuno, (a me ignoto e non specificato) , proprio nel momento in cui la band stava cominciando ad avere sempre più successo. Ad ogni modo, contatterò i musicisti e chiederò loro dei chiarimenti, perché effettivamente il testo è un po' ambiguo.
Se però "tirare i remi in barca" fosse stato usato nel senso di "remare contro corrente", come potrei renderlo efficacemente, mantenendo la metafora della barca?
Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## Tellure

kyuchek said:


> Tellure concordo sul fatto che le frasi possano apparire poco chiare, ma si tratta di frasi pronunciate e trascritte durante un'intervista. Anzi, questi saranno proprio i sottotitoli dell'intervista documentario di questo gruppo, perciò non ho modo di poterli cambiare. Posso postare la frase precedente e quella dopo, ma sono frasi pronunciate dai diversi musicisti della band e senza che vi sia alcuna domanda alle enunciazioni da loro fatte, quindi mi tocca andare ad "intuito". Il contesto in italiano è il seguente:
> 
> _"Nell’estate 2011 abbiamo deciso di far uscire il nostro primo live e l’abbiamo chiamato “....”.
> Con l’occasione abbiamo preso, così, la follia di andare in Germania per la nostra prima volta. È stato molto bello rendersi conto che in un posto così lontano da dove suonavamo di solito, eravamo comunque conosciuti e questa cosa c’ha fatto un po’ aprire gli occhi sulla realtà di quel momento lì .Tuttavia la Germania ci ha fatto anche venire una specie di campanello d’allarme, perché abbiamo notato che alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca,* *invece, di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile*; e da lì a poco, sarebbero cambiate molte cose._
> 
> Tutti i dialoghi hanno un tenore del genere, e ogni frase è pronunciata da un membro diverso della band.


Una virgola in più rispetto al tuo post originale, e già si capisce meglio. 
Al di là di tutto, piacerebbe anche a me conoscere il ruolo di queste "persone".
La penso come King, potrebbe trattarsi di un uso improprio dell'espressione, perché non ha molto senso "ritirarsi definitivamente da un'attività" che va a gonfie vele. "Rallentare un po'" lo capirei di più in quel contesto.


----------



## Mary49

Tellure said:


> Una virgola in più rispetto al tuo post originale, e già si capisce meglio.


Ciao,
scusa ma non mi pare; la virgola dopo "invece" credo non ci vada. Da che cosa è retta la parte "di una barca che ..."? Secondo me è retta proprio da "invece". Il senso sarebbe che alcuni volevano "fermare la barca", invece di averne una veloce (figurativamente parlando).


----------



## Fooler

Dipende dal contesto della loro frase, immagino. Letteralmente _to row against the tide (success _magari, se è appunto inteso il loro successo_, _anche se_ tide _sarebbero le _regole), _penso_. _Qui era già stato aperto un thread ma usano l'espressione swim. 


Mary49 said:


> Secondo me è retta proprio da "invece". Il senso sarebbe che alcuni volevano "fermare la barca", invece di averne una veloce (figurativamente parlando).


Giusto concordo, anche se il senso non è chiaro così su due piedi dato che kuychek non lo sa.........


----------



## Tellure

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> scusa ma non mi pare; la virgola dopo "invece" credo non ci vada. Da che cosa è retta la parte "di una barca che ..."? Secondo me è retta proprio da "invece". Il senso sarebbe che alcuni volevano "fermare la barca", invece di averne una veloce (figurativamente parlando).


Ciao Mary, non l'ho aggiunta io la virgola, io l'ho solo evidenziata.
Secondo me, invece, ha più senso così, ma sentiamo kyuchek.


----------



## You little ripper!

English Translation of “tirare i remi in barca” | Collins Italian-English Dictionary
(also figurative) to rest on one's oars

rest on your oars
To relax after achieving a goal or doing a physically strenuous activity (such as rowing, as the phrase suggests).
_ I know you're happy to have won the election, but you can't just rest on your oars—you need to start planning your first act as class president now.
 After painting all morning, I had to rest on my oars for a bit before I moved on to the next room._



Tellure said:


> “Rallentare un po'" lo capirei di più in quel contesto.


’Slow things down a bit’ perhaps?


----------



## kyuchek

Buongiorno a tutti!!! E grazie!!! 
Sono riusciata a chiarire l'enigma del senso di questa frase, parlando direttamente con i musicisti. Il *tirare i remi in barca* sta a significare che alcuni collaboratori del gruppo hanno cominciato a "*fregarsene*", (così mi è stato scritto), proprio nel momento in cui "la barca stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile". Come posso rendere questa metafora? grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

kyuchek said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!!! E grazie!!!
> Sono riusciata a chiarire l'enigma del senso di questa frase, parlando direttamente con i musicisti. Il *tirare i remi in barca* sta a significare che alcuni collaboratori del gruppo hanno cominciato a "*fregarsene*", (così mi è stato scritto), proprio nel momento in cui "la barca stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile". Come posso rendere questa metafora? grazie


_..... started to not give a shit! / started to not give a damn! / started to adopt a ‘couldn’t care less‘ attitude._


----------



## kyuchek

You little ripper, thank you for your suggestion. 
I think _*"Not give a shit! / not give a damn! / ‘couldn’t care less‘ attitude"* _ could give a good idea of "f*regarsene*", but how could I translate this meaning, keeping the metaphor of the boat?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## You little ripper!

kyuchek said:


> You little ripper, thank you for your suggestion.
> I think _*"Not give a shit! / not give a damn! / ‘couldn’t care less‘ attitude"* _ could give a good idea of "f*regarsene*", but how could I translate this meaning, keeping the metaphor of the boat?
> Thanks in advance!


Kyuchek, we now know  the boat metaphor was used incorrectly, so why bother pursuing it? I’m not aware of  any that translates ‘fregarsene’.


----------



## Pietruzzo

kyuchek said:


> alcune persone avrebbero voluto *tirare i remi in barca,* *invece, di una barca che stava viaggiando ad una velocità incredibile*


My try:
"Some of us would rather have pulled out of the race than kept on running  so fast"


----------



## chipulukusu

In acuni casi, proprio nel caso di interviste a musicisti, ho sentito dire, riferendosi a membri del gruppo o dell'ex gruppo, "_they went on autopilot_", cioè questi continuavano ad andare in studio e a fare concerti, ma senza nessun entusiasmo o creatività, limitandosi a fare il loro lavoro meccanicamente.


----------



## kyuchek

Pietruzzo e Chipulukusu, grazie mille per i consigli. Sono davvero preziosi!


----------

